

Physical Web Experiments Without a BLE Beacon - jsingleton
https://unop.uk/dev/physical-web-experiments-without-a-ble-beacon/

======
jsingleton
This is about setting up mDNS on a Raspberry Pi to see what Eddystone
notifications look like on Android. If anyone has tried this with an iPhone
I'd be interested in seeing how it behaves.

